

Ask HN: Good outsourced XHTML/CSS development companies? - dabeeeenster

Does anyone have any experience with outsourced XHTML/CSS developers? People like http://www.psd2html.com/ or http://www.psd2htmlninjas.com/ ? 
I'm trying to find a high quality supplier but haven't got any first or second hand experience with these sorts of companies.<p>Quality of work and turnaround time are the most important factors for us, as I would expect it is for most people.
======
tony584
yeah i've used Atlas Software before ... <http://www.atlassoft.com> they are
pretty good - and they have an office in Chicago so you don't have to deal
directly with the outsourced team - give them a call at 312.419.1945

